# Những cách tạo kiểu tóc đẹp với khăn bandana



## Vũ Thu Hằng (29/8/18)

Bandana là chiếc khăn quàng hình vuông, thường được dùng làm phụ kiện thời trang.

*Những cách tạo kiểu tóc đẹp với khăn bandana*
Bandana là một trong những phụ kiện luôn tạo độ hút từ tín đồ yêu thời trang cho đến các stylist tài năng.




_Dùng khăn bandanna như một chiếc băng đô là một cách tuyệt vời cho mùa Hè. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Mốt khăn Bandana từng rất thịnh hành vào thập niên 70, gắn liền với hình ảnh bụi bặm, phong khoáng mà đặc trưng nhất là phong cách của những chàng cao bồi miền Tây nước Mỹ.

Dưới đây là những cách tạo kiểu tóc đẹp với khăn bandana để bạn gái cùng tham khảo.





​_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

